# Parity fix in freestyle cycling



## deadalnix (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi,

Everything is in the title.

I have big trouble to figure hox to fix the edge/corner parity in freestyle cycling method.

I'm looking for some trick and tips 

I haven't found any thread about that. I think discution it there would help many cubers.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Mar 27, 2009)

I just always setup the pieces into a PLL. You can also just solve corner parity first, then solve edges with a 3-cycle (if your parity alg for corners involved an unsolved edge piece) or H/Z-perm (if the parity alg didn't switch any unsolved edges).


----------



## deadalnix (Mar 29, 2009)

It's what i do too.

I'm surprised to see that this question don't interest people more.

And how do you handle parity + inactive corner/edges (but corners is more a problem than edges).


----------



## byu (Mar 29, 2009)

Fix parity, and then flip or twist the edge with the start of whatever cycle started and ended with a rotated piece.


----------



## SparkZer00 (Mar 29, 2009)

I always use only slice moves to setup edges into a pll, and all other layers for corners, into a pll


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 1, 2009)

SparkZer00 said:


> I always use only slice moves to setup edges into a pll, and all other layers for corners, into a pll



what if it is on the E slice.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Apr 1, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> SparkZer00 said:
> 
> 
> > I always use only slice moves to setup edges into a pll, and all other layers for corners, into a pll
> ...



Then you can fix parity in F/B/R/L-face.


----------

